# Interesting turtle



## OldGeezer (Jun 3, 2014)

My son was up hiking in the mountains east of Salt Lake and found a turtle with unusual markings on it. From what I have found on the net it looks like an Ornate Box Turtle. I have never seen one in our mountains before. Has anyone seen one like this before ? The say their range is from the Dakotas to northern Arizona east to the Mississippi. The web sites didn't say how far west they go. Any thought on whether I got it right ? They say that they can completely pull their limbs and head into their shell to protect them. In the picture it is doing that.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I think someones pet got away.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, they lock up tighter than a school marms stockin'. Turm em upside down and before long they will open up; "come out"


Box turtles were common where I come from. They were actually a tortoise. 

There were no rocks on our farm. When you run a plow or a disc in the Spring and pulled up a "rock" out in the field it was either an Indian artifact or a box turtle.

All the farms boys had them as pets. We'd lay the back part of the shell on a 2x4 and drive a fence staple in the shell, then tie a string to a toy truck or something and have the turtle pull it around.......good grief man.............

We were east of the Mississippi and ours were Eastern Box Turtles (I think). We'd raise melons on the sand hills that were no good for corn or soy beans. The box turtles liked to eat the melons that rotted on the vines.

The turtles are all but gone now. Herbicides and pesticides. sad

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks for posting brings back some great memories

.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great find… didn't know they were even up there.


.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I dont think they are native. I think its some pet someone they let go. I also think it will die if left for the winter.

On a side note I saw about ten of these turtles in arkansas this weekend. They were always in groups of two or three and they were either fighting or fornicating.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> I dont think they are native. I think its some pet someone they let go. I also think it will die if left for the winter.
> 
> On a side note I saw about ten of these turtles in arkansas this weekend. They were always in groups of two or three and they were either fighting or fornicating.
> View attachment 37442


so goes Arkansas :grin:

.


----------

